# Mini Manchas...How do you?



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Register them? I assume you can register them with the MDGA, but what percentage of each breed do they need to be? Do they have to be exactly half/half Nigerian and LaManchas? What about 60/40, etc mixes? What about breeding to first generation Mini Manchas together, would all of those be registerable as "purebred" with the MDGA?

Also, are there any other registries they can go into? I'm toying with the idea of having some as I've fallen in love with a LaMancha doe who is staying at my place for awhile. I would only want to breed them if there was a place to show them/prove them, etc.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I think that's a great idea! I have no answers for you... but I have 'met' some mini-manchas and they are pretty cute and friendly too. I'd like to know more about them as well.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

I have many of the same questions too. Except I want to try mini oberhaslis


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Good questions...and unfortunately I have no idea! :laugh: Hopefully someone will chime in soon!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

You breed up and the foundation is a purebred Nigerian and purebred lamancha. There are two registries for minis. I can't remember them off top my head. I have only seen the mdga online show otherwise theydont have any or many regular shows just yet. The requirements for putting on a show are listed on the mdga website I believe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

The generations work like this

first gen -purebred x purebred
2nd gen - 1st x 1st
3rd Gen - 2nd x 2nd 

And so on till 6th Generation they become purebred mini lamancha

Anytime you breed generations back to standard purebred they always are 1st generation kids. 
all kids born from a resulting generation paring are one generation higher then the lowest generation.
Example: 3rd gen x 1st gen = 2nd generation


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks Stacey... great explanation.. Does anyone have any that they care to share about?


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

The main registeries are MDGA and TMGR. I believe with most minis you can have pretty much any percentage until they reach American. There is the 70/30 rule though that in order to be registered american or purebred they can't have more than 70% of the standard breed or nigerian. They can be registered American after the 3rd generation if they conform to the breed standard....Purebred is after 6 generations. There is a lot of info on the MDGA site (I prefer MDGA over TMGR).


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I am by no means an expert but I do have mini LaManchas. They are registered with the MDGA. First generatinons (F1) (50% Nigi, 50% LaMancha) are registered as "Experimental", second generation (F2) - or is it 3rd generation? - are registered as "American". They continue to be "Americans" until the 6th genertaion after that they are purebred. There are rules for registration also, like rules about their ear size. To determine the generation the babies are 1 generation up from the lowest parent - for instance, F1xF1 =F2, F3xF1=F2.

You can get all the info you need from them MDGA here: http://www.miniaturedairygoats.com/about_mini_goats.htm

Jen


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How is the milk capacity?...and how's the milk? I guess they must be sweethearts with both those breeds?


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm going with "mini alpines". Do both parents have to be registered? My Nigerians are, alpines aren't.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Good information! I'd be starting out with F1s I think. Doubt I can find any existing mini-manchas around here....well, there is one crazy lady. Good question about the registration. I mean, someone who wants to do it could breed a pygmy to a lamanchas thinking a pygmy is a nigerian (if they are using grade stock) and then register that kid as an F1 with none the wiser (even the breeder, lol.)

I'm really excited about potentially getting a mini doeling this spring, but the doe (lamancha) is not registered. That and I'll have to breed that doe to a Nigerian unless I can find a mini mancha buck...which is very doubtful unless I can track down that crazy lady and get one from her...in which case it wouldn't be registered so probably wouldn't be considered an F1 would it, without papers with the MDGA? So my mini-mancha crossed on a nigerian would make a....70/30???? Oh man, MATH!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Di said:


> I'm going with "mini alpines". Do both parents have to be registered? My Nigerians are, alpines aren't.


from what I know yes they do have to be registered --- check with the registries to be sure but i cant see them allowing an unregistered parent


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We're breeding for mini Nubians, so this thread has been very helpful. I'm hoping we'll be able to show them for 4-H, but no one seems sure if we can or can't. I've heard scuttlebut both ways. 

Sounds like if I want two F1s, I'll need unrelated nubian does to start. I only have one right now. Hmmmmm. And it sounds like I'd need to start keeping my own bucks for the next generations because no one in this area is breeding minis. Double Hmmmmm.


Maybe we should stick to purebreds. Hmmmmm.

Maybe it's too late. ;-)


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Your in Southern OR? I'm in Northern NV (right on the CA border)-about 4 hours from Klamath Falls OR. My breeder (Cream Cup Mini's) is just a couple miles from me. She has very nice Mini LaManchas (lots of them). Her website is http://www.freewebs.com/creamcupminis/.

Jen


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh yeah - and she does have at least 1 buck for sale. 

Jen


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Great thread!
I love the Mini dairy breeds and enjoy helping others learn about them.


Di said:


> I'm going with "mini alpines". Do both parents have to be registered? My Nigerians are, alpines aren't.


The Nigerian buck must be registered. The standard breed should be registered, but there are some options if they are not. There is a grade program in MDGA and I think there are ways to register the kids if you know your standards are purebred but don't have papers. I would recommend calling MDGA and talking with Andrea about it. She is great at helping people!



firelight27 said:


> I'm really excited about potentially getting a mini doeling this spring, but the doe (lamancha) is not registered. That and I'll have to breed that doe to a Nigerian unless I can find a mini mancha buck...which is very doubtful unless I can track down that crazy lady and get one from her...in which case it wouldn't be registered so probably wouldn't be considered an F1 would it, without papers with the MDGA? So my mini-mancha crossed on a nigerian would make a....70/30???? Oh man, MATH!


You want to be sure to use a high quality registered buck (either PB Nigerian or any generation MiniMancha). The kids are always one generation higher than the lowest generation parent (ND and standard being 0 generation). For percentages, the registry will figure it out for you. I do have a tool that I created for figuring them out on your own as I didn't like having to figure it out each time I was considering which doe to breed to which buck.
To learn more about generations and percentages, check out my article here: http://greengablesmininubians.com/thego ... tions.html



groovyoldlady said:


> Sounds like if I want two F1s, I'll need unrelated nubian does to start. I only have one right now. Hmmmmm. And it sounds like I'd need to start keeping my own bucks for the next generations because no one in this area is breeding minis.


Well, I sold several MiniNubian kids to Maine this spring, so there are at least some MiniNubians up there!


----------



## mistyblue (Nov 13, 2008)

To register with the MDGA both parents must be registered, also kids must conform to the guidelines, such as height requirements, ear structure, and they have now changed it that to register a animal you have to send photo's along with your registration papers.

Yes, thier personalitys are wonderfull, they seem to get the best of both breeds, and are quite the little characters, I have one that thinks she is a lapdog and will try to climb in my lap everytime I sit down and another who has learned to open all our gates, double latches on them now.

As for milk, they have a wonderfull creamy sweet milk. At one point I was milking a ND and a MM, when I had several friends try thier milk and everyone prefered the MM's milk. I have only milked the last two years and have one doe that will give me approx. a gallon a day and that was her 2nd freshening.


----------

